# CAT BURGULAR



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

AHHHH HAAAAâ€¦.was wondering who was stealing the tortoise juice!





















JD~


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2012)

I often see several cats drinking from my water turtle pond.


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2012)

He looks very comfortable. Is he yours? If not, he thinks he is


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

wellington said:


> He looks very comfortable. Is he yours? If not, he thinks he is



Yes ..... thats my buddy...Bubba'.....we have 4 cats! And here the so called Lion King spending his afternoon in the Tort Hut !


----------



## bigred (Jul 7, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > He looks very comfortable. Is he yours? If not, he thinks he is
> ...



I would never admit to having a buddy named Bubba I had to


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

HA HA HA .. RED ....! .... This one is not in the joint!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

Standard proceeeeedure.....lol!


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2012)

> This one is not in the joint!




LOL...ewwwwww.....lol


----------

